# InterArms Star 9mm



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

A friend has A Star 9mm. Was thinking of buying it from him. Anyone with opinions on this pistol? good,bad, indifferent.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

If it's cheap enough (<$250), it might be a fun pistol to own. I would not recommend the Star for CCW as they are not known for quality of workmanship or utmost reliability. Accuracy problems can often be traced back to the shooter but I've heard from those with very good shooting skills that these guns are harder to shoot well. The safety system is a bit different than the 1911 and not a design that has been widely accepted/repeated in the marketplace.

Bottom line: the Interarms Star is a nice relic/novelty pistol that could be fun to own and shoot. Would I use one in an emergency? YES! Would I bring it into an emergency by choice? HELL NO!!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

+1 on what Pistolero has stated. I don't know about the new ones, but, I had one in the 70's. Convinced me NOT to get another Star. Totally undependable for anything except a range. If you go to the range with one (and it's all you have) take a slingshot also. That way you can still use the slingshot to send ammo to the target.:anim_lol:


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

I brrought a 30 M and a single action .380 NIB in the 90's. Both Interarms guns.
Good finish but both had FTE problems which I could not make reliable enough to trust for SD.
The later Fire SStars were better IMHO.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Fire Star Plus and have shot at least 500 rounds (Blazers/Rem/Win) and had not had any failures. I also have a Fire Star 45 and also ran some 3-400 rounds with no mis-fires. Both will eat FMJ and HP with no problem. It's not my primary carry, but have carried them on occasions. Easy to conceal.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

The Stars that I have come across can be a lot of fun to shoot. I had a great time plinking around with 'em, and they were fairly accurate. However, in my opinion, I wouldn't pay anything substantial for a gun that I didn't trust with my life. I just never got the feeling when I was holding them that I could count on them 100%. Others may feel differently but thats just my take. Happy Shooting


----------



## bill25413 (Jun 1, 2009)

FatRotty said:


> A friend has A Star 9mm. Was thinking of buying it from him. Anyone with opinions on this pistol? good,bad, indifferent.


I have a Star BM 9mm, also have 2 Sigs. The Star is very basic no frills and not too bad for a bargan basement weapon, but the beaver tail digs into the grip on my hand. Not a bad choice as long as it's cheap.


----------



## sdchaffin (Jan 29, 2012)

*23 years no failures*

I have owned a Star 9 MM based off the 1911. I have owned it since 1985 and shot several thousand rounds through the gun without a single failure or jam. Take out any burs in the slide and keep it clean; it will not fail when you need it.


----------

